# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร Gp-860NEw. กันน้ำได้. วอแดง วอดำ 2ย่าน2ช่อง.

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสาร MT-860 NEW แรง 7.4v สามารถกันน้ำ 100% 2ย่าน. กันกระแทกได้ แบตแอมป์สูง. ใช้นานทั้งวัน.
■ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้
《รับชมVDOตอนลงน้ำได้ค่ะ》 รับ-ส่งได้ทั้ง 2ย่าน2ช่อง. สามารถฟังได้ทั้งแดงทั้งดำ..ในเครื่องเดียวกัน...
ไม่ต้องพกหลายเครื่อง มีFM. มีแค่เครื่องเดียวคุ้มเลย ใช้งานได้ปกติ. ย่านแดงมี80ช่อง160ย่อย ย่านดำก็มีทุกช่อง
ช่องดำ 136-174MHz.
ช่องแดง 240-260MHz.
เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักเบาดี
●ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน
•เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร •รปภ.
•พนักงาน
•บริษัททั่วไป.
•ก่อสร้าง
•อุตสาหกรรม
•เกษตรกร
•ออกทริปมอเตอร์ไซร์ รถยนต์
•ออกงานอีเว้น ออกบูธ 
•เข้าป่า เข้าค่าย
•ธุรกิจครอบครัว
•ช่างต่อเติมต่าง ช่างไฟ เดินาย
สามารถใช้งานได้อย่างสะดวก.

■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน
☆☆อุปกรณ์ที่มาในกล่อง☆☆
▪ตัวเครื่อง
▪แบตเตอรี่
▪ที่ชาร์จ.
▪คู่มือการใช้งาน
▪กล่อง
▪ประกัน
▪กิ๊บหนีบ
▪สายคล้อง
▪เสาวิทยุ
●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้.
ภายใน1เดือนเครื่องมีปัญหาเปลี่ยนให้ทันที.(ตามเงื่อนไข)

•••สั่งซื้อทางLINEได้ค่ะ•••
สนใจทักID LINE=0966062544

■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทมไลน์LINEน่ะจร้า.
●นัดรับสินค้าได้ที่btsจัตุจักร ,Mrtบางซื่อ,พุทธมณฑลสาย3สาย4,สาย5สนามหลวง,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,วัดท่าไม้,วัดนางสาว,กระทุ่มแบน
รึส่งไปรษณีย์Emsได้จร้า.
■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สอบถามข้อมูลได้...

•••สั่งซื้อทางLINEได้•••
ID LINE = 0966062544
TEL. = 0966062544
TEL. = 0905581988

----------

